# Luminor vs Radiomir



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Which do you prefer? I just bought my first PAM the 01088









But looking ahead - I will probably stick to very high end pieces (hoping for retirement with a Patek) and some more Rolex and perhaps a ceramic PAM. What do you prefer? Radio vs luminor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Why choose?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

That's only two big chunks of case shape but it can be divided further:

Luminor can be divided into Bettarini case (with flat side profile) and 1950 case...1950 can be divided onto further subdivisions such as the ones with thicker,domed crystal (as seen on 233,270,368 et al),the ones with flat(er) crystal (as seen on 312,345 et al) and radiomir like,less bulbous case albeit with CG (as seen on 372,422 et al)

Radiomir,OTOH can be divided onto the wired lugs (1936?) and fixed lugs (1940)

And don't forget about Mare Nostrum as well

As for me,one is never enough...

If I have to choose,I like the luminor better than radiomir because of the crown guard but most of the interesting movements (at least from 1998 to 2012ish) are often placed inside the Radiomir case


----------



## Shades372 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think what catches everyone on the first Panerai journey is the crown guard. After that there's too many variations. Personally I love luminors and love my 372, but Im thinking of adding a radiomir 662 or rolex daytona this summer.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

TWO different pieces all together.Get 1 of each.. why not?


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

I may just add this lol -

Luminor 1950 10 Days Automatic GMT Ceramica - 44mm - Panerai watch


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

What was the question again?? LoL

And my two destros were missing from this pic,as I was wearing one and haven't bought the other one when I took this pic


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow that's easily a $100,000 in watches 
To the untrained watch collector that might seem like a redundant collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice pic!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think each case shape has its merits.

The Luminor however is my favourite purely because I am a strap addict, and the screwed or quick change button lugs on the (old) Luminors make strap changes so easy.

Cant imagine what Panerai were thinking when they brought in spring bars in the new models???


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i love both. i think if you're a diehard Panerai fan. you gotta have both.

the beauty of the Luminor is that it passes as a tool watch where by the Rad can be worn as a dressy watch especially with a gator strap.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Had a chance to fiddle around with both my 47mm and snapped this picture










Notice the difference in the case shape in these 47mm luminor 1950s

368 is more true to 1950 case whereas 372 have lower bulge for better weight distribution


----------



## snipez (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had both now and while the rad is classy, I miss my Lum so much. Actually getting desperate looking for a new one on these forums.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

While I prefer the Luminor over Radiomir, I'd like to own a Radiomir as well someday.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Luminor for me. But i have to admit I am starting to consider a radiomir. The 643 is a stunner


----------



## Oldman-rocky (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice grab.. I ve always preferred Luminor over Radiomor casing, i will always go Luminor!


----------



## TudorKnight (Apr 27, 2009)

Both are great, but Luminor for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hker77 (Jul 31, 2017)

It would be great to have both of them. They are both great watches.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Aug 10, 2014)

Definitely in the Luminor camp as well. It's their signature look.


----------



## Chrskraska (Sep 13, 2017)

WOW! I want them ALLL! hehehe


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

I love the Luminor, am not a fan of Radiomir...too elegant for my tastes. If someone gave me a Radiomir...I would sell it and buy another Luminor.


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Very tough call I love em both,one day a radiomir,the next day a luminor,each of them have their quirks


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought a 388 as I fancied a dress watch really impressed


----------



## Southtown57 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have to give the edge to the Luminor.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I prefer Luminor case because I like that crown lever for hand winding. No need to screw with (no pun intended) with the crown 

My other hand winding watch (Omega Speedmaster) doesn't have screw down crown either.


----------



## Redmund (Jun 5, 2017)

Synequano said:


> What was the question again?? LoL
> 
> And my two destros were missing from this pic,as I was wearing one and haven't bought the other one when I took this pic


Amazing collection.. you can't move on an empty wrist!

Enjoy fab.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

I would say it all depends on what you are looking for. I personally love the luminor models but you never know what could happen next haha


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't choose. There's something special about the luminor 50's case, most photos does not do it justice so I suggest to go try one on. ;-)


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty hung up on Panerai's: A very stunning collection


----------



## Hanging99 (Jul 22, 2017)

I can't choose, i love them both.


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

iam7head said:


> Can't choose. There's something special about the luminor 50's case, most photos does not do it justice so I suggest to go try one on. ;-)


Is that red on the case factory of aftermarket? Never seen that before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asteve (Feb 10, 2017)

mitar98 said:


> Is that red on the case factory of aftermarket? Never seen that before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but my guess would be aftermarket.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Having tried both I must say for a small wrist the Radiomir is clearly the winner as it's wide but not too tall, nicely shaped and quite thin in comparison with the other dimensions.


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

4 screws to remove on Rads for strap change is a pain and crown guard is 100% Panerai DNA for me.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Historically the earliest Panerai were radiomir...pam 21 and 232 actually pays homage to that part of history...however when it comes to "iconic" shape of this brand,of course it'll be the Luminor with their famous crown guard (and puh-leazeee,no thin luminor with 30m WR in history...)


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought a 372 in 2014, but now i'm switching over to the Radiomirs


----------

